# Plethodon ID?



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I was hoping that you all could help me with an ID. I discovered a number of Plethodon species while doing some hiking outside of Fairfield, PA. Below are a couple of pictures that were only slightly adjusted for color levels and saturation, so the color and patterns are true to life.


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

I believe it may be a Wehrle's Salamander. Two quick questions, was the belly and the underside of the tail grey, and was the throat white or blotched with white? Then again I was thinking it could be a Valley and Ridge Salamander, I think the scientific name is P. hoffmani, I am sure I screwed that spelling up. :roll: Hope that helps.

Justin


----------

